# Broadband provider took 150 euro from my bank account by mistake but no refund yet



## yellowroses (11 May 2011)

Not quite sure where i should post this. My broadband provider took 150 euro from my bank account without my consent. When my husband rang they said it was an error & the money would be returned. That was last week & nothing yet. We did sign up for direct debit which is 30 euro a month but this isn't due to start until June as we have 3 months free. Husband is unemployed so we are badly depending on this money being returned. Can anyone advise what i should say to them when i ring tomorrow? Thanks


----------



## gebbel (11 May 2011)

emma28 said:


> When my husband rang they said it was an error & the money would be returned.


 
It's on the way so. It can take a few days before it gets back into your account. Don't worry.


----------



## bullworth (11 May 2011)

Is it not your banks fault for allowing the money to leave the account without your written consent ? There is some code of practice involved with regard to direct debits which I think means your bank has to refund you immediately, not in a few days but now.


This key post explains  more:


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126172

You could at least use this information to apply pressure onto your bank.


----------

